# Texas



## fattyboombatty1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone know if Texas is close to being legal? I have been trying to research current info but mostly what I've been pulling up is old bills n such that failed. Also, other then Norml, are they're groups around the Houston area that I could get involved with?

Thanks, new here and hope this is in the right spot!

J


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 6, 2012)

Im going to be moving to texas as well. Any info people can add would be great. It.doesnt sound too 420 friendly.

-tux


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2012)

Tuxedotokerrr said:


> It.doesnt sound too 420 friendly.


Not 420 friendly? Ya think? Texas arrested THE Willie Nelson for weed.

Hell, that takes the investigative powers of a super hero to even suspect Willie was holding herb.


----------



## Tamorin (Jan 27, 2012)

Texas blows. The only decent spot is Austin.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 27, 2012)

You better not get caught with mj in Tex.
I got busted for felony possesion of marijuana and my bail was set the same amount as 2 other people in jail with me.
1 was charged with 4 1/2lbs of cocaine the other with attempted murder!
Thats what they think of MJ in Tex.


----------



## fattyboombatty1 (Jan 27, 2012)

beans davis said:


> You better not get caught with mj in Tex.
> I got busted for felony possesion of marijuana and my bail was set the same amount as 2 other people in jail with me.
> 1 was charged with 4 1/2lbs of cocaine the other with attempted murder!
> Thats what they think of MJ in Tex.


Did you have a large amount on you, or large enough a split up enough to be considered intent to distribute?


----------



## beans davis (Jan 27, 2012)

fattyboombatty1 said:


> Did you have a large amount on you, or large enough a split up enough to be considered intent to distribute?


I had 4lbs in 1 bag no scale.I was charged with felony possesion no intent 1st offence.
My bail was $40,000......the same as the person charged with 4 1/2lbs cocaine..........the same as the person charged with attempted murder.

This was my FIRST OFFENCE!!!


----------



## fattyboombatty1 (Jan 28, 2012)

beans davis said:


> I had 4lbs in 1 bag no scale.I was charged with felony possesion no intent 1st offence.
> My bail was $40,000......the same as the person charged with 4 1/2lbs cocaine..........the same as the person charged with attempted murder.
> 
> This was my FIRST OFFENCE!!!


Well thanks for being honest on the weight!! I can agree/disagree with what happened to you honestly! Do you really think that traveling around with 4lbs of herb was the best thing for you? I mean, its one thing to get caught with and 1/8 or a 1/4 and have to go to court and try to pleed the medical route, but 4lbs? Even in a "legal" state that would alot of weight to defend. That being said, I totally disagree with the bail issue being the same has the guy with the coke and the murder guy, I think that 40k bail is a bit exessive, but in a state that isn't legal in anyway, shape or form yet........4lbs can do looked in alot of different ways! Hope everything works out for ya though.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 29, 2012)

fattyboombatty1 said:


> Well thanks for being honest on the weight!! I can agree/disagree with what happened to you honestly! Do you really think that traveling around with 4lbs of herb was the best thing for you? I mean, its one thing to get caught with and 1/8 or a 1/4 and have to go to court and try to pleed the medical route, but 4lbs? Even in a "legal" state that would alot of weight to defend. That being said, I totally disagree with the bail issue being the same has the guy with the coke and the murder guy, I think that 40k bail is a bit exessive, but in a state that isn't legal in anyway, shape or form yet........4lbs can do looked in alot of different ways! Hope everything works out for ya though.


You goof ball,I wasn't driving any where!I was set up by a guy that sold to an undercover cop,i don't drive with weed in the car.
The weed was in a locked storage cab in my house
Same bail as someone with more coke than i had weed & attempted murder are you kidding me?
Come to Tex and fuck around and get caught with weed and see what happens to you!

You can't plead med route in Tex judge will laugh you out of court.
Like i said fuck around and get caught with mj in Tex and get thrown into the court system and see what it cost you!

My cuz got popped with less than 3 grams and got 2yrs probation and big fines.
1 fuck up while on probation and it's straight 2 state jail for 2yrs.
State jail is run by private contractors and you do day for day,they get paid by the number of people they have in there.

If you have more than 2oz Better to get caught with over 5lbs thats prison time and you will be out in 6 mnths.
Over 2oz & less than 5lbs is state jail time and you will be in there for 2yrs day for day,they get paid for you.

Oh yea I forgot....you got to deal with the cops before you get to jail....They kicked my door in busted up all my shit in my house for spite.Stole knives that were gifted to me when i was a navy seal took all my money from my house and my wallet and put it in their pockets.They pulled the tie wrapes so tight around my wrist that blood was dripping from my finger tips by the time i got to jail.I still have scars on my wrist.And i never was smart with them it was yes sir & no sir.
I had 1 ot the better lawyers in the state and he said you can't do shit about it, that's the way it is here.

Come on.....gitcha some!!!


----------



## Senseimilla (Feb 6, 2012)

I live in Texas and am planning on moving. I actually live in Austin so if I live in the most weed friendly place in Texas and I'm planning on moving, that should tell you something.

Simple possession is SUPPOSED to be decriminalized in Austin but it is up to the cops and a lot will bust you anyway. If you're a responsible pothead like me and the cop can't pin you for a pothead when pulled over then you'll PROBABLY be ok as long as you're a smoker. I'm moving more because I love to grow and they'll ruin my whole life if caught just for growing a few plants for myself. The only reason I don't want to move is my best friend is here, and he doesn't see what the big deal is but he doesn't grow (and thinks I'm crazy for doing it which maybe I am  ).

The good thing is that I have family in Colorado so I could pretty easily move there and could probably get a job doing what I do that pays comparably. But I'm not sure where I want to move I want to pick the best place. Probably going to wait til after this November to see whether WA or CO legalize it.

If you are hoping that TX is going to make medical legal anytime soon or decriminalize you are dreaming. IF they ever did medical they'd do a very stringent system like NM or NJ. And even if you live someplace that's relatively cool like Austin, as soon as you go outside where you're at you're deep in redneck territory and if you're anywhere near the border you're also in checkpoint territory.

I'm ready to live someplace that doesn't want me to throw me in jail and throw away the key for something as simple as me growing a few plants for myself


----------

